
I Created a Coronavirus Tracker App in Just 3 Days with Ionic and Firebase - lsferreira42
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/how-to-create-corona-tracker-app-in-3-days/
======
xenocratus
The title is a bit misleading, or maybe it is just for me - what I understand
by "coronavirus tracker app" is an app that helps with contact tracing (i.e.
record who you've been near to), not a dashboard showing number of cases.

Can't comment on the rest of the content, but was a bit surprised by that
discrepancy

